# cyclone wire



## aldrin2344 (Feb 25, 2014)

Can i use 50mm cyclone wire for my aviary or can a racing pigeon escape thru the gap.thank you


----------



## Skyglider (Mar 9, 2014)

aldrin2344 said:


> Can i use 50mm cyclone wire for my aviary or can a racing pigeon escape thru the gap.thank you


Hi aldrin2344,

I'm just a newbie designing my first pigeon loft. What I've learned is that the size of the wire mesh (called hardware cloth) is not to hold pigeons in, but to keep rodents out.

It appears that mice can get into a loft using 1/2 inch hardware cloth. If mice get in they eat the pigeon food and leave their droppings in the food. Then pigeons can eat the droppings and get sick.

So far it appears that 1/4 inch hardware cloth is required to keep mice out, but some folks believe that 1/2 inch hardware cloth is sufficient. Your call.

Skyglider


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

1/4" Hardware cloth is not heavy enough for me especially if you have to expand a longer distance. unless your loft is a fortress, the mice will probably be able to get in somewhere. Don't underestimate a hungry mouse. Like I said in a recent post if you were ever to a feed mill and saw the conditions your feed is in before it gets to you, I would say its may be contaminated before you get it. Feed mills are a mouse's paradise. I'm pretty sure they go there to vacation.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I would concentrate on keeping them away from the loft on the outside, like putting mothballs or traps around the loft.


----------

